# no device to configure



## emamarro (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi, coming from archlinux I tried my first installation freebsd 8.0
startx give me error output "no screen found" and in Xorg.0.log reports "xf86EnableIO:Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/0(II)
No devices to configure.

More output

```
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No device detected
```

When I try Xorg -configure or xorgconfigure or any other command I get " no command found" and in /etc/X11 there is no file xorg.conf

My video card is ATI 3d rage pro ,my monitor is horz 30.0-81.0 Vert 56.0-72.0


Thank you for any help
ciao
ema


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2009)

You probably need to install x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128.


----------



## emamarro (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks,I installed it but unfortunately same error..
I also have installed ati,radeonhd,mach64,fbdev

My first question however is why can not generate a xorg.conf :\

Ema


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2009)

If you get a "no command found" when executing [cmd=]Xorg -configure[/cmd] it's most likely because Xorg isn't installed properly. What's the output of [cmd=]pkg_version -v | grep xorg[/cmd]?


----------



## emamarro (Dec 31, 2009)

When I try Xorg -configure I get now a list of video drivers ending with same message No device to configure

When I try to launch  pkg_version -v | grep xorg  I get list of xorg-7.4_2   = up-to-date with port
-apps
-docs
-drivers
-fonts (many)
-libraries
-server-1.6.1,1

Ciao


----------



## adamk (Dec 31, 2009)

What's the output of 'sysctl kern.securelevel' ?

Adam


----------



## emamarro (Dec 31, 2009)

the output is:
kern.securelevel : 1

the strange thing is that for a certain time after installation I was able to get xterm shell doing startx

After installed kde and gnome I get the error..


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2009)

Set your security level to -1. It's probably set in /etc/rc.conf, just remove the entry.


----------



## emamarro (Dec 31, 2009)

great! I get now xterm shell,thanks a lot! Hope fun will start now  ciaoOo


----------



## Bateleur (Feb 9, 2010)

*Security level and X*

Hi,

I am curious about this: what needs to be done if one wants to raise the security level, say to 2, and still use X? I tried this and also got the no screen found error.

Thanks!


----------

